# Why Penelope Ford, not Britt Baker should be the main American beauty pushed on AEW Dynamite



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I think Penelope is potentially the American female star this company needs. To keep the reasons simple... firstly she already has the ruboff via her association with Joey Janela that AEW could easily build her as a star on Dynamite.

Also, she's hotter.









Hotness will always be a draw.








Has a cooler look as well.









Yet no need to simply rest on those laurels, since she is arguably a slightly better worker, judging from comparisons I have attempted to make carefully by watching both of their indie work floating around on the net. Ford was trained by Drew Gulak. Her ring presentation (posing, working her body) comes off as more charismatic and expressive than Britt's bland, vanilla expressions. Also, she seems to be a bit more agile than Britt wrestling-wise.

Penelope's main drawback is that she is a bit awkward at promos and struggles at talking, this is the most evident when Janela isn't around to play off of her. It's an issue, but ironically it's not much of a scale tipper as Britt is definitely not good at promo work either. The difference I see is Ford looks like you could gimmick her as a "cool bitch" with a stardom factor gravitating toward her based more on the image. Britt doesn't have that; with Britt it's more like she comes off as a plainer jane.

Britt gets featured more so far, but I argue a notion that if they pushed Ford all the sudden, fans would definitely want to see Penelope more. She'd be interesting to pair or face against an ever-popular Riho which balances AEW's glaring Japanese fixations (not a shot at joshi wrestlers just to clarify), plus do another beauty vs beast against Nyla.

Please share your thoughts, agreements or disagreements.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree that she is a more standout worker of the two and does have a better look. No need for her to be pushed now. Her time will come down the line if they build her up to that spot.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

yes


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel Britt Baker was a better choice. Not by a huge margin, nor a small margin; a nearly nothing margin. Britt has more experience wrestling more women who are currently in the AEW company. Britt is dating Adam Cole which has more ruboff value considering all the ROH friendships. I actually see Joey Janela as a negative. Not him, but the idea Penelope came in with him as almost a package deal. People expect them together, want them together. Penelope also a heel; Britt's almost always been a face. Penelope is also blonde. That shouldn't be a factor, but when it's historically always been blondes as the female lead in WWE, seeing multiple other women run shit, who aren't blonde, is very refreshing. 

I've known about Britt for the past 3 years and can't say she's improved at all. She's taken some of Adam Cole's moves though :lol. But, I think she's slightly better than Penelope. Not hotter, but I don't think that's a major factor because they're both good looking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They need to sign Ivalisse and push her to the moon. That's what the right move is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Britt Baker isn't even that attractive, she's like a 7, I know looks are subjective, but compared to some of the girls that are pushed just for the sake of looks, she's not that good looking. And she's not very good in the ring.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

But Britt Baker is a dentist.

A dentist.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

After Britt's visit to the broadcast booth last night and can't disagree. Ford is better in most every way. I'm also weirded out by the Cole connection and the dentist thing. It makes her look like she isn't fully committed to AEW. I feel like it's only a matter of time before Britt decides to join Adam. And the dentist thing makes it seem like she doesn't need wrestling like the other women do. As if it's not her top priority.

That may not actually be the case, but it's coming off that way to me.

I hate Janella though. I hope AEW play it smart and keep them separate. Penelope's got a high ceiling. Janella hit his. I'm not an anti hardcore guy. I'm a big ECW fan. I've just had personal interaction with him and he was a douchebag about it.

But yea, Ford is delicious.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DOTL said:


> But Britt Baker is a dentist.
> 
> A dentist.


Don’t be an anti-dentite!!!!!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Don’t be an anti-dentite!!!!!


That reference didn't go unappreciated.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a big fan either, but Baker is the better wrestler of the 2.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Not a big fan either, but Baker is the better wrestler of the 2.


See I used to think that too a couple of years ago, but Britt is kind of slow and dull on the big stage and has the habit of botching a lot, she did on RoH too.

While Penelope's work I've based more on her CZW and Beyond Wrestling stuff in the past, notably against Jordynne Grace (who also I think should think about AEW), Taya Valkyrie, Delilah Doom, and hanging with such fairly good workers like that have impressed me better than much things Britt has done. I still contend Britt's most decent matches were always with Tessa Blanchard, but that's because Tessa can make a broomstick even look over in the ring.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> See I used to think that too a couple of years ago, but Britt is kind of slow and dull on the big stage and has the habit of botching a lot, she did on RoH too.
> 
> While Penelope's work I've based more on her CZW and Beyond Wrestling stuff in the past, notably against Jordynne Grace (who also I think should think about AEW), Taya Valkyrie, Delilah Doom, and hanging with such fairly good workers like that have impressed me better than much things Britt has done. I still contend Britt's most decent matches were always with Tessa Blanchard, but that's because Tessa can make a broomstick even look over in the ring.


Fair enough. Baker does seem uncoordinated at times.


----------

